# Patti barge sink date



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

I heard the Patti barge/reef is going down on Tuesday, 7/30/2013.


----------



## no woryz (Oct 2, 2007)

I'm hearing Wednesday Bryan.....


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

where the gonna lay it down, I'll be out there some where Thur.


----------



## esenjam (Jan 30, 2013)

WhackUmStackUm said:


> I heard the Patti barge/reef is going down on Tuesday, 7/30/2013.


I'm headed out Sat or Sun, can you post coords when they sink it please?


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

If all goes well....Wednesday is the day!
I'll be mounting cameras on it for the sink....and getting some footage afterward.
I heard a rumor....that MBT is putting together a charter for divers that want to see it sink....and then dive it afterwards!


----------



## rocklobster (Oct 1, 2007)

Firefishvideo said:


> If all goes well....Wednesday is the day!
> I'll be mounting cameras on it for the sink....and getting some footage afterward.
> I heard a rumor....that MBT is putting together a charter for divers that want to see it sink....and then dive it afterwards!


If they sink it on Thursday, DK will gladly take divers out to the site.....he is out of town tuesday and wednesday.


----------



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

It sunk today. There were 4 or 5 dive boats that swarmed it before it even had time to hit the bottom!


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Where is it in direction from the 3 barges


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

Fixin to show it on channel 3 news


----------



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

sealark said:


> Where is it in direction from the 3 barges


I'd say within 1/4 - 1/2 mile due west. The barge is oriented N/S


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

Video of the sinking

http://www.pnj.com/videonetwork/2577608169001?odyssey=mod|tvideo2|article&nclick_check=1


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

flukedaddy said:


> Video of the sinking
> 
> http://www.pnj.com/videonetwork/2577608169001?odyssey=mod|tvideo2|article&nclick_check=1


 Dang! I hope my video is better than that. I was about 200' from it when it went down...AND had 4 cameras mounted on the barge.
I just got back from night diving the Avocet, and green's hole ....will have to wait until tomorrow afternoon before I can look at what I got.
That was a very cool sinking! The barge shot multiple plumes of water into the air.....and was actually whistling quite loudly when the water was about half-way up the deck. Very dramatic.....sorry the news missed all of that.


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

Man that was PNJ... Here's ch. 3 lil better. Anticipating your footage.

http://www.weartv.com/news/features...joe-patti-family-sunk-gulf-mexico-34443.shtml


----------



## cuzmondo (Oct 1, 2007)

Anybody have numbers yet? Would like to see it before it gets loaded up with fishing tackle and anchors. I'm sure it won't be hard to find, probably covered with dive boats and fishermen, but still, a direct course is preferred.


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

thanks for sharing.


----------



## WhackUmStackUm (Jan 31, 2010)

cuzmondo said:


> Anybody have numbers yet? Would like to see it before it gets loaded up with fishing tackle and anchors. I'm sure it won't be hard to find, probably covered with dive boats and fishermen, but still, a direct course is preferred.


According to member SWANDER:
"30 17.330 N / 87 13.755 W - 37ft to top of reef"

This puts it close to the Gilchrest Reef and L-shaped pyramid complex. It's not far from the Three Barges.


----------



## Lexcore (May 5, 2012)

coors please any body :whistling:


----------



## cuzmondo (Oct 1, 2007)

*Coordindates*



WhackUmStackUm said:


> According to member SWANDER:
> "30 17.330 N / 87 13.755 W - 37ft to top of reef"
> 
> This puts it close to the Gilchrest Reef and L-shaped pyramid complex. It's not far from the Three Barges.


Thanks Whackum, should be easy to find, it's pretty big. Heck on a good day we can probably see it from the top if it's only 37 ft. to the deck.


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

here is some of my footage.


----------



## cuzmondo (Oct 1, 2007)

Now that's a video worth watching. Thanks again for the great work and sharing with all of us Firefish. Can't wait to go take an up close and personal look!


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

Cant wait to get back out there now that the silt has settled!


----------



## ShaneQ (Jul 27, 2012)

Anyone have the Lat and Long Handy


----------



## whitetail187 (Mar 3, 2012)

just got certified today. seems like this should be my first dive since I'm a rookie and it's not too deep


----------



## Firefishvideo (Jul 1, 2010)

whitetail187 said:


> just got certified today. seems like this should be my first dive since I'm a rookie and it's not too deep


 This would be a good first gulf dive. The "Three barges" site is very close as well.....and is an established reef with lots of life. Both would be great dives.
The Patti barge probably already has some life on it, and will continue to collect more at time goes on. It has large holes cut in the deck....which are perfect for larger fish to come and go. The Metal art structures will attract bait fish to their vertical profile. I can't wait!:thumbup:


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

I ran over it this AM [tues.] Those numbers are exact that were previously posted. Already has bait on it.


----------

